# My Royal Python Incubator fluctuates



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

from 30 - 31.8 degrees

from 86 - 89.24 degrees?

is this an issue?

if i try and make it up to 90 degrees the fluctuation is too much for sure and is more it rises to 93 degrees sometimes.


are the first temperatures mentioned ok?

30-31.8 ( 86-90.24)

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What thermostat are you using? I am using a pulse stat (Habitat) in my incubator & my temps are staying pretty stable at between 31.5*C & 31.9*C (Royal eggs incubate at between 31*C & 32*C).


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

So Ive amended the thermostat (its not pulse) and taken around 20 temperatures spaced around 20 mins apart from early evening into the night.

and the best I can get is as follows:

Range = 86.7 (30.4) up to 91.6 (33.0)

the 33.00 degrees occurred once and it was for around 1 minute. I noted that the temperature would never stay the same for too long -so if it did hit 86.7 (which it only did once) then it would be heading back up within 60 seconds.


Should I utilise this incubator or should i let her do the job. She only has a heat matt on thermostat - however since she became gravid she has lodged herself into the coolest corner and never goes to the heat. (wondering if this is why shes taking longer to lay (she has gone past her due date by 48 hours now - probably normal)


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

As Mel said above, if you can change your stat to a pulse prop you will notice a massive difference in control of the temps.
you could also add a set of exo terra fans that help even more.


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

unfortunately I dont have access to a pulse stat - i have a friend i can ask but lets suppose he sais he cannot spare it which would mean its this or her doing it herself.

Im surprised as its been set up for a while and was very constant. So i thought nothing of it.

Now however with a cold dip in the weather - the thermostat seems to be having to work a lot harder.

I read somewhere that 3 degrees drop kills eggs - but then ive also read that a drop down to 65 degrees due to power cuts has not killed of clutches and had no affect. 

Ive seen numerous bits and bobs that say providing moisture is good and the eggs are handled correctly - as long as they are fairly close to 31 degrees they should be ok.

it doesn't drop below 30.4 degrees

but still im not convinced - hence me asking you for advice. 

Clearly my ideal situation is borrowing or purchasing a pulse stat. and ill see what i can do about this.

however -the question remains....

is it dangerous to the eggs to use the incubator which varies 4.9 degrees F or 2.6 degrees C??

is it even more dangerous to let her deal with the eggs (with only a head matt (which has always been fine for her for past 4 years)).

Your thoughts


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent just read that 3 between 86 and 92 is ok

and that i can improve on my temps by adding bottles water in the incubator as the temperature will hold more consistantly allowing me to drop my thermostat a degree.

so i should be more around 88-91

fingers crossed


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

axlandslash44x said:


> so i should be more around 88-91


DO NOT constantly aim for 'over 90f' as your upper limit - you're pushing your luck 

drop your temp range to 86-89f


----------



## axlandslash44x (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for the advice - taken on board.

I really think with the water bottles i should hold a much tighter range and i will drop the thermostat a few degrees


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Check out ebay & also Surrey Pet Supplies as these sell cheap pulse stats (approx £35-£40). You really can't be a cheapskate when it comes to incubating eggs, stats are cheap enough & it will mean you have peace of mind using the right one that will hold the temps steady :2thumb:.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry to jump in here, i have a similar issue, see link, but i am referring to Uromastyx

Whats the water bottle thingy? <ight give it a whirl?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/705767-temp-changes-egg-affects.html


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I was reading VPIs book the other day, specifically the egg and incubation chapter.

It says in there that they aim for 89F but the "farms" that CF babies come from often reach temps of 100+F and they still have a very high incubation succes rate.

I'm not saying you should aim for 100F, just that a little fluctuation probably isnt going to harm them.
However I have aimed for a small a temp fluctuation as possible and temps of 88F


----------

